# Morels in Northern MN?



## mpowers7

Just wondering when morels usually start popping up in Northern MN. Specifically in Grand Rapids area?? Any info would be great!


----------



## rweckman

I live in Duluth and I tried all spring to find morels and didn't find a single one. I used to live in Minneapolis and would have great luck in western suburbs! I just don't know when or where to look now that live up north.. Any suggestions?


----------



## rweckman

Last spring is what I mean to say**


----------



## iland99

I live in the Park Rapids/Bemidji area. We're usually not that far behind people in southern MN and the metro area, maybe a week behind at most. We're picking a totally different morel up here (black morels) than are picked south (yellow morels). They grow at lower soil temps than yellows. I've been picking up here for over a week. I'm sure they're going in Grand Rapids as well.


----------



## iland99

Also to answer Rae's question regarding where to find morels around Duluth, take everything you know about finding yellow morels in the cities and throw it out the window. I've personally never picked around Duluth, but I believe it's similar to Bemidji - yellows are very few and very far in between, so you're much better off focusing on black morels. Black morels tend to prefer poplar trees. I've had my best luck in poplar stands with smaller trees (pop can to paint can trunk size) and lots of decaying leaf litter. I've also found a few under cedar trees though. I hope this helps!


----------



## shroomster

Do you think the blacks will still be going next weekend I'm heading to the cabin in outside of pr. The wife and I have only found the false purple brain ones up there


----------



## krisp

They are nice after the rains. 474 yesterday in 3 1/2 hrs. What fun.


----------



## willowwrehn

Only had a little time and found 21 near Warba in 30 minutes. Headed out tomorrow to keep hunting weather permitting. First year hunting in Minnesota....from Oregon where I have always had great success hunting with my grandparents. EXCITED!!!


----------



## iland99

I think they'll be going very strong this weekend (Memorial Day weekend). We've had a pile of rain over the last week. My only concern is it's going to be very cold (freeze warning) tonight and tomorrow night. After that it looks like sunny and warm.


----------



## shroomster

Thanks island, hope I can find my first black this weekend


----------



## mjewell

I returned from a weekend up in the Brainerd area, more specifically about 15 min. NE of Brainerd. I was up with some guys shooting guns and drinking barley pops and as we were out setting up targets we came across a couple dozen blacks. They were growing in one small area that was positioned on the SE corner of an old pit mine that had since filled with water. They were about 2-3 inches in size.


----------

